# BellaPierre



## s0o_r0qish (Jul 16, 2007)

hey ladies and gents!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Well i went to the mall today, and you kno how you are walkin around and it is the little stands in the middle of the mall thet sells things? How the people try to grab your attention??....well they got me..lol. The MA got my attention to a meneral make-up called Bella Pierre. I liked the way it felt on my sin and all the amazing things that the foundation and shadows could do!....so i baught $80 dollars in makeup.

Anybody else use or have the product?


----------



## sassenach (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm wary of buying anything from kiosks, since they tend to come and go--especially if one wants to return stuff.


----------



## franimal (Jul 16, 2007)

We had one in my mall at one point. They had some really cool stuff. I like how all their products are customizable. They sell clear mascara and lipgloss tubes so you can add your own mineral pigments and it seems really cheap. I liked that they had some really awesome colors, like really bright and unique ones that you often cant get with other mineral lines. They had these mineral glitters there which are totally eyesafe and really pretty, but i dont understand how they can really be all natural and mineral? They must be a big brand since they have em in malls on the west coast and in baltimore.


----------



## pinkstar (Jan 19, 2008)

One of my friends swears by this line. It's really inexpensive too!


----------



## nwperson (Feb 5, 2008)

i worked there for a while. and this company has really amzing stuff! for real! i just loved putting the foundation on girls and just see how it changes! it's amazing!


----------



## queenlerxst (Feb 26, 2008)

This was literally my first makeup purchase ever (yes, I'm a late bloomer, lol).  Once I started to learn more about makeup and proper matching, I realized that the colors which the vendor picked for me were really off.  Too bad the kiosk is no longer there or else I would have bought a different shade.  Oh well, I think I've found a cheaper and equally as good alternative - Everyday Minerals.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes! I bought some mineral mu that was made especially for women of color (It was called Belle Noir). It's good mu.


----------



## Kaliyan (Jun 16, 2008)

its expensive as hell here in canada, the foundation costs over $130


----------



## white_poplar (Jun 19, 2008)

I used the foundation from this brand. lovely coverage and smooth. But it's pricy so I switched to EM instead. 

Their mineral pigments are lovely though. The pimentation is better than EM eyeshadows for sure, especially when you applied wet!


----------



## starskye (Jun 24, 2008)

i, too, purchased it at a kiosk when i used to live in hawaii, but now that i'm in wa, haven't seen it anywhere. i did find it online though. it is definitely pricey. don't remember what i purchased it for. but i loved it.

i've tried bare minerals, sheer cover, and just recently purchased the youngblood pressed foundation (for less mineral mess), but i have to say, bella pierre (in nutmeg) is the best so far.


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Oct 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kaliyan* 

 
_its expensive as hell here in canada, the foundation costs over $130_

 
I found at kiosks you can bargain down a lot since they start off with really high prices then start lowering their price towards their minimum. The more you haggle, the lower they'll go just to make the commission. The sales associate told me the 9-stack shimmer pigments are $140 CDN at regular price and it was on sale for $99. I haggled and got him to sell it to me for $69 and he threw in an extra pigment of my choice.

In the end, I got 10 pigments for $8 each after taxes =)

<3


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Oct 11, 2009)

I have several of these pigments and always haggle them down to a reasonable price, I've never payed more then ten dollars for one of their full sized pigments (on the website they're 15).  I think the size of them is reasonable, and the colors really are pretty, especially foiled.  I think they're worth trying if you aren't afraid to haggle a little.


----------

